# Audi TT by _Dejan_



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

*Audi TT by _Dejan_ (Stage 3 = 340HP)*

Hi,
Im Dejan and I come from Slovenia. My previous car was a Fiat Stilo (1.9JTD 160HP/360Nm) and now I'm a new owner of a used Audi TT mk2. I don't know how I will modify this car, but I think less than previous (Previous project can be see HERE).

Car is Audi TT MK2 2.0(FWD) S-Tronic MY2007

Ok I will stop talking and show some pictures of my car 


















































Rear badges are removed and pictures has been made before removing...

This are winter alloys:









First Im make remap...

Original:









Remapped:









Then Im change air filter...

Original:









New One(BMC Panel Filter):



























And Spark Plugs to colder(NGK Iridium BKR8EIX):


















Last mod which Im makd(Until now) is installing "Lower Engine Mount Insert" 
Packed:









Lets look what is inside:

















Car is lifted:









Motor protection and screw is removed, mounting location is clean:


















Im use the supplied lubricant and easy push it into the hole, tighten the screws well ... And now I enjoy the ride


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats; your car looks better than new. Did you find the motor mount caused an increase in vibrations?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

jermar said:


> Congrats; your car looks better than new. Did you find the motor mount caused an increase in vibrations?


No I didn't find any increase in vibrations.
What Im find until now is:
-When I'm stopped at the crossroads and I put from N to P I don't feel anymore the gear-change
-When stopping it nicer change gear from 2. to 1.
-When you stand at the crossroads and you have to quickly start actual movement is reduced
-Gear changes during acceleration are more defined
-I find that in D mode change gear at higher speed than before (before is usually put in 6. at 60km/h now it looks like change at 64-65km/h)


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the floormats!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

BMWBig6 said:


> I like the floormats!


Im already replace them. They are not from TT and has been inside only temporary...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

One week ago Im buy new exhaust for my car. Im buy Bastuck TT/8JT-Q76E which is quad exhaust and have EC certificate...

First it was necessary to look at what Im bought 

















Then it was necessary to cut a hole in the back diffuser (Later I will make/buy carbon diffuser so this is a temporary solution):









Original exhaust silencer:









And let's cut it 









And install a new one:

















Tomorrow Im going to approval office and I have to fix diffusor (little increase hole)...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

One week ago Im receive new HPFP, Autotech Upgrade kit, Cam follower, RS4 PRV and build all together and install it in car...

New OEM HPFP:









New OEM RS4 PRV:









All items on desk(Except Cam follower):









It is time to change internals in OEM HPFP so first we need remove stock internals:









And put inside new Autotech internals:









Then use original spring and new spring retainer:









New upgraded HPFP ready to install:









First Im prepare protective equipment:









Then Im remove HPFP fuse and "release pressure fuel" ...

Left new one right old one:









Then Im check and replace cam follower(Left old one right new one):









And new HPFP Installed:









RS4 PRV I didn't install because looks to complicated and I don't have tools to do it 

Now I waiting for new B&B (Billy Boat) downpipe with sport cat, which is same as APR one and then I will make Stage 2+ remap


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks great. How many miles were on your cam follower? Was it worn, or just replaced as a preventive measure?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, I checked out the Fiat you did. Very nice and attention to detail on your work is incredible. You do some great work!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

BMWBig6 said:


> Looks great. How many miles were on your cam follower? Was it worn, or just replaced as a preventive measure?


Hi,
My car have now 84k km which is around 52k miles Im buy it with 74k km (46k miles) when Im check service history in audi office they didn't tell me that they are change something which is not in normal service interval except DSG mehatronic which has been changed at 60k km(37k mi) 
Stock HPFP has not work as must and Im decide to change cam follower and instal upgraded internals in NEW HPFP ...
For example previous HPFP output in midrange has been very low and also when Im drive in manual and accelerate in 4th gear from 2k rpm Im at 4k rpm get "limp mode" For example:
1.) At 2680rpm map request 109,59bar and actual pressure is 110,01bar THIS IS OK
2.) At 2920rpm map request 109,97bar and actual pressure is 96,52bar THIS IS NOT OK because actual is 13,45bar less than map request
3.) At 3120rpm map request 109,99bar and actual pressure is 74,65bar THIS IS NOT OK because actual is 35,34bar less than map request
4.) At 3360rpm map request 109,99bar and actual pressure is 65,7bar THIS IS NOT OK because actual is 44,29bar less than map request
5.) At 3560rpm map request 109,99bar and actual pressure is 99,05bar THIS IS NOT OK because actual is 10,94bar less than map request
6.) At 3760rpm map request 109,99bar and actual pressure is 112,11bar THIS IS OK
...
And between 4k rpm and 5k rpm actual pressure again fall down for 20-40bar...



Quisp said:


> Wow, I checked out the Fiat you did. Very nice and attention to detail on your work is incredible. You do some great work!


Thanks


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

On an unrelated topic, I have a friend in Ljubljana and have visited three times (the first time it was still a part of Yugoslavia!); Slovenia is a beautiful country with some fine roads on which to drive that car. Enjoy!


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Did the new fuel pump take care of the problems you were having with the differences in requested and actual pressures?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Im also measure rail pressure before and after modification...
Blue curve is what ECU request, red curve is what is actual pressure...

Before upgrade:









After upgrade:











Quisp said:


> Did the new fuel pump take care of the problems you were having with the differences in requested and actual pressures?


Yes please look on pictures...



NamJa said:


> On an unrelated topic, I have a friend in Ljubljana and have visited three times (the first time it was still a part of Yugoslavia!); Slovenia is a beautiful country with some fine roads on which to drive that car. Enjoy!


Yes we have some good roads to enjoy driving cars, but we also have a lot of police controls and if they catch you is not cheap  for example outside city:
up to 10 km/h: 40 EUR
from 10 to 20 km/h: 80 EUR
from 20 to 30 km/h: 160 EUR
from 30 to 40 km/h: 250 EUR + 3 points
from 40 to 50 km/h: 500 EUR + 5 points
more than 50 km/h: 1.200 EUR + 18 points and termination of driving license

In city:
up to 5 km/h: 40 EUR
from 5 to 10 km/h: 80 EUR
from 10 to 20 km/h: 250 EUR + 3 points
from 20 to 30 km/h: 500 EUR + 5 points
from 30 to 50 km/h: 1.000 EUR + 9 points
more than 50 km/h: 1.200 EUR + 18 points and termination of driving license

When you reach 18 points(All pay tickets) they terminate your driving license 

Average wage is 972,73EUR 
1EUR = 1.29USD

So you must be carefull where you drive fast


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

I still waiting my B&B downpipe but DHL say that I will receive it tomorrow  
Im also buy 70mm mid pipe, clamps and OEM gasket  So I will have full exhaust 70mm and downpipe 76mm









Also here is one winter picture when today fall aditional 10-15cm snow


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Today Im receive downpipe 
Pictures say more than words...










































200-cell metal high flow catalyst:

















Clamps&reducer which came together with downpipe:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Today Im install downpipe  

First Im remove original downpipe, mid pipe and exhaust... 
Then Im instal new gasket(Original Audi) and new downpipe: 

















Of course, not everything goes smoothly but in the end we successfully install it... 

































Now I must upgrade ECU for Stage 2+ mods... The difference in sound is significant


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Im make one quick movie to see acceleration of my car(2 different tests):


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Today Im do DSG Remap and little optimizations to ECU 

We get this(Blue old remap, red new one):









6. gear 100km/h -> 290km/h





DSG Remap:


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, you take pride of ownership to a new level! Congrats.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

I see that I didn't show my summer alloys which I have on car few months


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Today's a sunny afternoon I spent on painting brake calipers 
First Im paint rear:








And then front:








The final product of my work looks like this


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Wonderful build thread you have here Dejan. :thumbup:

It both inspires and guilts me in to doing more with my TT. :facepalm:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Few weeks ago Im make service on car and also change front brake discs and all brake pads. Im accepted the decision that I will buy and try EBC Ultimax brake discs(USR1386) and EBC Redstuff brake pads(DP31945C and DP31518C). I don't know how this combination work because Im still in break in period... I know that when I drive 10-30km/h and slowly brake I don't have anymore sqeaking breakes  sometime I get some quick noise but can't repeat it when I want  With original Im repeat squeaking on every stop  also I hope that I will get less dust on my alloys  

Few pictures: 

















































yes I know that calipers are not clean  









After few days of usage and cleaned alloys:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

This project is not dead  I have plan put Hybrid K04 on it. I already have it at home with injectors and other parts... But before I must do all supported mods... New intake I already have fitted, now waiting for intercooler...
Here are some pictures of new intake 

Box received and opened 









Pipercross air filter 









And intake parts:



























One picture how look engine bay before upgrade:









And new one


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

It's time to show some progress 

Collecting parts in my working room:









Brushes for intake valve cleaning:









Injector tools:









It's time for bigger intercooler 




































And hoses shipped together with intercooler:


















Hose to connect DV Intermediate Flange:









Im buy from HG-Motorsport PCV Fix valve:


















Original PCV:









Removed original PCV:









Installed PCV Fix:


















Im also get HG-Motorsport K04 Turbo Outlet:


















This is original one:


















S3 Pressure Pipe:









S3 Air Pipe:









This is all for now. I still waiting some items which I will receive in week or two


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know if it's getting any faster, but it is surely getting more beautiful!!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Because Stage 2+ is not enough Im make on my car Stage 3 

First Im find garage and park car 









Then Im change intercooler and silicone hoses:


















Im also buy Forge Motorsport Throttle Body Hose:


















And buy "new" Throttle Body Motor(done 2500km) because old has sometime generate error:









Then Im take down intake manifold and clean intake valves...

Before:









After:









Before:









After:









Then Im protect holes, rebuild S3 injectors(change seals) and install them:


















This time Im also install RS4 PRV:









Im put all together and start changing turbo... 
Turbo prepared to install:









And installed:









Im make DV relocation harness to extend original cable:









Cam follower after 30k km on Stage 2+ last time to replace them: 









Car already run, Im flash ECU with S3 injectors file but on tuesday I will visit company to make dyno tests and real remap...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been on dyno(We make 53 runs) to get best remap and most HP from car. We have stuck at 340HP and nothing doesn't help increase it. We are limit torque so this is not max what turbo can do because I don't want broke DSG...
This is what we get(red curves are Stage 3, blue are Stage 2+):


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

nice! putting down some good power.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Im make regular service on my car  Im change engine oil&filter, DSG oil&filter and pollen filter 

First Im need oil's, filters, gaskets and seals:


















Also to change oil in DSG gearbox you need special tool VAS6262. Im buy copy which work great:









Im in this time receive from HG-Motorsport DV Holder(HGHFS3SUVH) which is little different than OEM one  Pictures tell more than words 




































And Im receive GFB DV+


















This two mods wait together that I install them this weekend...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, I'm a slacker! Great work!:thumbup:


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

_Dejan_ said:


> Today Im receive downpipe
> Pictures say more than words...
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, BILLYBOATs home is in my backyard. I contacted them about designing a full exhaust for the TTRS back in 12, and they never answered me...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Dan.S said:


> Haha, BILLYBOATs home is in my backyard. I contacted them about designing a full exhaust for the TTRS back in 12, and they never answered me...


Im contact them also about this downpipe and never get any reply so then Im contact USPMotorsport and buy it trough them...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is one movie from Dyno when we remap ECU for Stage 3 parts...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

One movie with acceleration from 100km/h to 200km/h.  It is around 10 seconds and is not so bad


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Long time ago has my shift paddle for "up shift" occasionally(1-2x per month) stop working and Im decide to change both to alu version... Because new at audi is little expensive Im start searching on ebay and after few months searching(every few week Im check for new items) Im found one seller who sell new pair for 110€ with postage to my country  

New vs. old one:


















And both changed:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Winter is almost over and it is time to put my car back to road... But before this I need to do some things on it 
Small packets of things already waiting... Other are still on way to me...









Car need oil change service so Im decide to take Millers NanoDrive 5w40 oil:









Because rear disc and pads are worn out Im decide to change them to something else and together change also first brakes...
First Im buy MTEC C-Hook Black discs:



























And Ferodo DS2500 pads:



























At same time Im decide that I will change brake lines to HEL Stainless Steel Braided Brake Lines:













































And as brake fluid use MOTUL DOT 5.1 ... 









Around 2-3 years ago Im paint brake calipers to red color with E-TECH brake caliper color and they are still pretty ok but have black dust which will probably go off with cleaning, but if not I have spare brake color prepared to repaint them...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Im also from USA receive "Torque Solution Front Brake Caliper Slider & Bolt Kit" and yesterday change original plastic/rubber ones with this new ones...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

This summer Im upgrade my LPFP and change it with "HIGH FLOW 265LPH Intank Pump" ordered from fuelperformance.co.uk




























But this winter I have plenty time to colect a lot of new parts...










Right now I will show only few of them and later when I will install them I will post more pictures...

Lets start with new engine & transmission mounts. Because this is my daily car Im chose street density mounts from 034:



















Powerflex Insert have a lot of kilometers so is time to change it with 034 Billet Aluminum Dog Bone Mount Insert:










Also Im decide to make Runner Flap Delete so need this kit:










And last thing to show right now is new CTS Diverter Valve Kit:





































More pictures in next months when I will start working on upgrades


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

This saturday Im spend some time in garage and start preparing car for new season...

First Im take off oil pan and check oil pickup pipe which is original one(150k km) and it do not look so bad:










Im change it with new one and do main service(oil, filters).

Then Im remove powerflex dog bone mount insert and install 034 Motorsport one.










Im remove HG-Motorsport turbo muffler delete and K04 pipes from turbo to intercooler and replace them with Spulen Boost Pipe Kit. Another side(Intercooler to intake manifold) of boost pipes I will change later...




























After that Im remove front calipers and relube sliders.
Tomorrow car get new tires Bridgestone Potenza RE050A 245/40 R18...

Next things to do are:
-Change Engine&Transmission mounts
-Spark Plugs

Later when I receive some additional parts
-Cam Follower
-RFD
-HPFP Sensor
-CTS DV


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Some small progress...

Im change Battery from original one 1J0 915 105AG (80Ah - 10Years Old) to new Exide EA900 (90Ah).

Then Im clean new intake manifold 06F133201P which Im get from S3(CDL):










Install RS4 PRV:










Remove runner flap motor, flaps and install RFD:










And finaly change engine and transmission mounts(Left New, Right Old):


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is one video where is visible difference between OEM worn mount and new 034 Motorsport Street Density:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

It is time for another small update...
Im receive some new parts...

Aquamist 4-way hex manifold:










Aquamist 1bar Checkvalve with compression fittings:










Aquamist 140cc Checkvalve jet(I will running 4x140cc in intake manifold) with 90°compress fitting:



















Im start modification of new intake manifold:




























Jet adaptors are test fitted and must remove them and prepare manifold to final fit and glue adapters...


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Im glue adapters into manifold:










Few days before I start with summer vacations Im receive Aquamist HFS4 kit:



















WMI pump:










Gauge installed into OSIR O-Pod Mono:










HFS 4 controller:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is some small update 

Because of design of dashboard air vent Im cut original to block airflow of vent which I use for gauge. Now I don't lose cooling efect on other dashboard vents ...










Blocked hole:










Gauge mounted:










And Intake Manifold prepared for install(Jets mounted and connected):


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi Dejan
I am in Australia and have just read entire thread..we have followed the same mod path ecactly .maybe not the same sequence..but the end result is the same..very nice TT and very well executed mods 
This Watermeth injection 4 port system using oem manifold is something I have been wondering if it where possible and you have ansered that question for me..thanks..
I have been running watermeth for 2 yrs with single no7 devilsown spray via throttle body inlet pipe pre map and to date it has been great but love your set up...any more detail pics of install of jets and mounting of 4 way manifold..
Great work...
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

bchmarketingandmerch said:


> Hi Dejan
> I am in Australia and have just read entire thread..we have followed the same mod path ecactly .maybe not the same sequence..but the end result is the same..very nice TT and very well executed mods
> This Watermeth injection 4 port system using oem manifold is something I have been wondering if it where possible and you have ansered that question for me..thanks..
> I have been running watermeth for 2 yrs with single no7 devilsown spray via throttle body inlet pipe pre map and to date it has been great but love your set up...any more detail pics of install of jets and mounting of 4 way manifold..
> ...


My TT 
Daily driver Timeattack set up









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi bchmarketingandmerch,
Im fit manifold and fit perfectly... I don't have pictures from garage, I will take them tomorrow... Today Im put manifold on car(remove old one and replace it with this from last pictures). Im also make hole in spulen throtle pipe for secondary wmi jet and glue adapter...
Friend from Portugal has make me adaptation on map for new sensors(200bar HPFP sensor and 3BAR MAP sensor) and also adaptation for RFD and must flash it...


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks Mate..
Following for updates..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

bchmarketingandmerch said:


> Thanks Mate..
> Following for updates..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


My name is Barry by the way
Cheers









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is new update...

First Im modify Spulen throttle pipe pipe and add adapter for WMI jet:



















Then Im remove intake manifold and install modified one:




























After that Im start installing HFS-4 kit.

First Im modify original washer fluid reservoir:










Then Im prepare case for wmi pump and relay:










Connect everything together(hoses, wires to ECU):



















At same time Im also install CTS Diverter Valve Kit:



















Now I need to tune system make a lot of logging...


----------



## bchmarketingandmerch (Jun 30, 2015)

_Dejan_ said:


> Here is new update...
> 
> First Im modify Spulen throttle pipe pipe and add adapter for WMI jet:
> 
> ...


Such a tidy installationn...
Great work
What size injection nozzles have you used on Manifold 
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

I run 4x 140cc (0.4mm C) in manifold and 220cc (0.5mm) for post IC.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

Im decide that I will sell my car... So in cca. 1 month I will put it on stock(Except intercooler, exhaust, downpipe and HPFP) and if someone is interested in some parts I will sell them seperate...
I have also avalible:
-Powerflex WALK PFF85-502G-5-AA (NEW)
-Powerflex PFF85-501-AA (NEW)
-DW65v LPFP 9-654-1025 (3 months old, used in car for 2 months)


----------

